# Droid Razr keyboard on galaxy nexus?



## Rednosepitbulls (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone tried getting the badass black stock Droid Razr Keyboard on the Galaxy Nexus? Not sure if blur files are required to run it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep the themes section for releases only.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonna try now. D/l a rzr rom and I'll try to plug and play

Edit: no dice. I didn't think it would work since the razr isn't on ics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Just sent a pm to djdarkknight96 asking if he could theme a keyboard to match theirs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rednosepitbulls (Nov 4, 2011)

I've pulled the LatinIME apk off the RAZR. I tried to install it from my sdcard and install fails. I tried to move it to system/app and the move fails as well


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont think its possible because it was built for gingerbread.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

It would certainly be easier to theme the current ICS keyboard than to import a blur based keyboard from 2.3.5 also you would keep the blindtype attributes. I'll stick with SwiftKey and neon theme

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I dont think its possible because it was built for gingerbread.


That's what I said...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think it would be extremely difficult to make a keyboard that looks like it for themers.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

You could try the keyboard from the International Razr that had an ICS leak.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> You could try the keyboard from the International Razr that had an ICS leak.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It won't work because it is for a different resolution.

And djdarknight says he isn't making any new themed swypes right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Rednosepitbulls said:


> Just sent a pm to djdarkknight96 asking if he could theme a keyboard to match theirs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can give it a shot if you guys want?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't forget the keyboard is made for moto blur too, I think the framework is different as well.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah I think it may not be possible atm to get the real one on out phone but my skills are limited. I can probably create a themed version of ours but it won't have the same layout as the real one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Yeah I think it may not be possible atm to get the real one on out phone but my skills are limited. I can probably create a themed version of ours but it won't have the same layout as the real one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sounds good I just like the way it looks, so a normal swype themed to look similar would be awesome


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

bawb3 said:


> Don't forget the keyboard is made for moto blur too, I think the framework is different as well.


I don't think it's possible without major mods, even then Im not sure All the blur apps heavily rely on the blur framework. I know that no one was able to get any blur apps on cm7 for the Droid X. I bet this is the same deal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Via flash


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

This was attempted a while ago, you would have to port some of the MotoBlur over with it. Can't just copy APKs.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys... I've successfully flashed the keyboard from a droid rzr themes black. But I would love it if some lone post the keyboard from the latest ics. .211.

I'll try and see I'd I can flash it and then will post results.

My wife has the rzr and when she was texting me I love how it underlined the missed spelled words in red....please help me out and I will gladly contribute back to the community.
She won't let me root her phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------

